# Cooling down clipper blades



## Marty (May 31, 2011)

Here is an Itty Bitty Tippy for you about cooling down your hot clipper blades:

I had no idea this worked until the other day. Maybe everyone else in the world already knows it and I've been spending way too much time sitting on a hay bale, but for those that need an idea that works, here you go. I normally would remove my blade, run it in blade wash and oil it, and then sit it on an ice pack covered with a wash cloth to cool it down. No more! Someone told me to use straight rubbing alcohol and run my blades in it. This cools them down right away completely! YAY! No more waiting for hot blades to cool off or having to change them. Not positive its the alcohol, but also for some reason I have done numerous body clips with the same blade without them getting dull. Fancy that! Normally after shaving a couple of horses from their winter coats the blades are dull and shot, but I still have plenty of cut left in this one blade I've been using. I have clipped 3 adults and 2 babies with the same #10 Oster blade (extra wide) who were plenty hairy from winter. Anyhow, try rubbing alcohol next time you clip!

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Reble (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Marty, wish I had read this before clipping my 4 minis tee hee.

Well, thanks anyways for the next time...


----------



## ruffian (May 31, 2011)

Wow - I've got to clip 4, and have 3 babies so far to clip. I'm going to give this a try! Thanks!


----------



## 3bays (May 31, 2011)

Or...you could use Kool Lube.



About $6 a can, spray it on your blades and it cleans and cools them instantly.


----------



## Reble (May 31, 2011)

Places to Oil on your blades.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 31, 2011)

Now there is a timely tip. I just clipped 2 today and what a chore. each horse went thro several blade changes to get the job done. They were very woolly and those clippers had to really work to clean them up. Now I have to run and get some rubbing alcohol to try this out.


----------



## Charlotte (May 31, 2011)

Neat Marty! I'll have to try that. I imagine the alcohol cleans the blade real well too.

I keep several blades going when I clip and as one warms up I lay it on the cool concrete...that large mass of cool takes the heat out in just minutes, but it doesn't get the blades CLEAN!





Thanks for the suggestion.

Charlotte


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2011)

I don't like Cool Lube as the stuff never seems to work that well, gunks up my blades and smells like nasty chemicals I wouldn't want near my skin or my horse's.



I've done the ice-and-concrete trick and imagine rubbing alcohol would work (although you need to oil the blade again afterwards!) but the best thing I've found is clipping the horse wet. It's insane how much faster I can get done when the blade never seems to heat up and I can do the whole body without stopping! It's harder for me to tell if I'm doing it evenly when the horse is wet, but usually he's almost dry by the time I'm done and I can go back over any spots I'm not sure of.

Leia


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! I have to clip one tomorrow....gunna have to give that a try! Thanks!


----------



## little lady (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Marty!


----------



## disneyhorse (May 31, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I don't like Cool Lube as the stuff never seems to work that well, gunks up my blades and smells like nasty chemicals I wouldn't want near my skin or my horse's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I clip my horses wet and not only do I get a smooth clip, but the blades NEVER get hot and you don't have horse hair blowing around! Since they should be bathed before clipping anyway, I just bathe and clip immediately. Works like a charm and is efficient.

Andrea


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2011)

Good tip Marty. I'll have to give that a try. I don't like Cool Lube personally either.


----------



## Marty (May 31, 2011)

Just saying this works so well for me I hope this works for you guys as well as it did for me.

I also like to clip horses wet but in this particular case they were bathed, but dry. I agree cool lube does seem to make the hair goopy which is another reason I prefer to use the rubbing alcohol. My friend is a genius! Wish she told me about this sooner.


----------



## Helicopter (May 31, 2011)

I was advised to use kerosene...................cleans and oils all in one.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 1, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> I agree. I clip my horses wet and not only do I get a smooth clip, but the blades NEVER get hot and you don't have horse hair blowing around! Since they should be bathed before clipping anyway, I just bathe and clip immediately. Works like a charm and is efficient.
> 
> Andrea


They don't get jammed up clipping them wet? I've never tried that.......


----------



## supaspot (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for that , I have one washed and ready to clip now


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 1, 2011)

Marty, I'm so happy to read this!! I just started clipping yesterday and have several more to go!! Thanks so much!!

 

Pam


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Good idea, I have one mare (my avatar) that will get hives where the newly "kool-lubed" blade touches her...so I have to be very careful to wipe the blades, I will try the alcohol next time and see how that works.

I generally use two sets of blades anyways, and just set the warm set on the cement floor...they cool nicely and very quickly too.


----------



## wingnut (Jun 1, 2011)

Marty: NOW you tell me!!! I'm done clipping for the most part....and the last girl was a PAIN because my blades are just about toast. Will tuck this away for future use though : )

Rebel: That image of where to oil the blade....fabulous. Thanks!


----------



## wildoak (Jun 1, 2011)

I ususally rotate blades and cool the hot ones in the mini-fridge, takes just a minute or so and they come out really cold LOL. Will try the alcohol though, good thing to know esp if I am clipping away from home. I'm not a Cool Lube fan either, seems to get goopy. I do keep a stiff bristle brush handy and brush off the blade pretty often, it runs cooler if it's not having to work as hard.

Jan


----------



## Marty (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm clipping another one today so I hope the alcohol still will work as well as it has been. These blades should have been way dull by now. If I can get through just one more horse with them this will be amazing and I will be one happy Weenie!


----------



## 3bays (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: Kool Lube, Im surprised that so many of you have had the "gunked" up blades from using it. I havent found that to be the case when I use it, When I went to dog grooming school, that's what we were taught to use to clean and cool blades that get clogged while grooming. Every salon and shop I've worked in has used it as well. Just curious--do ya'll use a stiff brush/toothbrush to brush the hair out of the blade teeth before you spray? We were also taught never to clip or scissor wet hair as it dulls your blades. On the other hand.... I have always wondered why when I go to the hair salon to get my hair cut, they cut it wet. Go figure!!




Always one to try new things to improve, I shall now try to clip when wet.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 1, 2011)

3bays said:


> Re: Kool Lube, Im surprised that so many of you have had the "gunked" up blades from using it. I havent found that to be the case when I use it, When I went to dog grooming school, that's what we were taught to use to clean and cool blades that get clogged while grooming. Every salon and shop I've worked in has used it as well. Just curious--do ya'll use a stiff brush/toothbrush to brush the hair out of the blade teeth before you spray? We were also taught never to clip or scissor wet hair as it dulls your blades. On the other hand.... I have always wondered why when I go to the hair salon to get my hair cut, they cut it wet. Go figure!!
> 
> 
> 
> Always one to try new things to improve, I shall now try to clip when wet.


I haven't had wet hair dull my blades. I can usually clip 2-4 horses on a single blade... not sure if that is less horses than usual...

The only concern I'd bring up about clipping wet horses is that your blades will rust if you don't oil them when you are done clipping. I use Kool Lube when I clip, never had a problem with gunky blades either. I keep a soft toothbrush on hand to brush hair out of the blades and clipper head as needed. WD40 works in a pinch if you run out of Kool Lube by the way... it's way cheaper but I think it DOES get a little "gunky" comparatively.

Andrea


----------



## whitney (Jun 1, 2011)

Just recently attended a miniature horse seminar, the speaker a notable trainer in Michigan said not to clip wet as it does dull your blades. Marty I will try your idea this weekend 7 to clip, including a rowdy baby. THANK YOU!


----------



## ruffian (Jun 1, 2011)

PROOF!!

I just clipped 4 horses. Three had been show clipped 10 days ago, so they were pretty short. The 4th is a big B gelding who had his winter hair clip about 6 weeks ago, and not touched since.

I used my blower to clean off the 3 recently clipped. Then I used a 15 blade and a small bowl of alcohol. The hair was coming off very fine, which usually clogs up my blades. All I did was dip the blades occasionally in the bowl of alcohol. I could hear them rev up every time, and at no point did they get hot.

The last guy I bathed and started clipping wet. By the time I got to the other side in our windy day he was pretty dry. I did the same routine - clip a bit and dip.

I DID ALL FOUR HORSES WITH ONE 15 BLADE!!! It took me less than 2 hours. They clipped smoothly and cleanly. No lines, no clogs, no heat!!! After I finished I dumped out the bowl and there was a slimy cloggy mess in the bottom, obviously the fines from the clippers.

I"ve used Kool Lube previously, but never had as good a result at using the little bowl of alcohol. Plus it's CHEAPER!!

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 1, 2011)

my blades don't seem to dull as fast when clipping wet vs clipping dry. I also get a better clip. To each their own, what works for some don't work for others. I can't clip worth a doodle on a dry white/pinto horse it looks like a weed whacker clipped them but when wet they come out nice and smooth.

Karen


----------



## Connie P (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to be using this itty bitty tippy VERY soon! Thanks Marty!


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2011)

I dio my blades in a jar of gasoline, then wipe the blade on a towel. This cleans and cools quickly.


----------

